# Explorer Package at Vistana & Considering Purchase



## Jonel (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, my husband and I purchased an Explorer package at Sheraton Vistana back in the winter and we're going back down to the resort late this fall.   We are seriously thinking about purchasing but are weighing our options.   I'm in the process of reading Timeshare 101 and all the reading list recommendations.  If anyone has any advice about purchasing from the developer using the Explorer package or an alternative suggestion--or any advice about the Starwood program, I would appreciate reading it.  I posted this on the "newbie" section but was told that it belonged here.  Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 31, 2007)

First thing is buy resale. Second, if you are going to nuy Vistana Village, do not buy in the Amelia section


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 31, 2007)

Jonel said:


> Hi, my husband and I purchased an Explorer package at Sheraton Vistana back in the winter and we're going back down to the resort late this fall.   We are seriously thinking about purchasing but are weighing our options.   I'm in the process of reading Timeshare 101 and all the reading list recommendations.  If anyone has any advice about purchasing from the developer using the Explorer package or an alternative suggestion--or any advice about the Starwood program, I would appreciate reading it.  I posted this on the "newbie" section but was told that it belonged here.  Thanks!



Unfortunately you didn't find TUG first - no matter - most Tuggers found TUG after the fact.

So... you purchased an Explorer Package from SVO that gives you so many months to excercise your ExpPkg payment towards a SVO purchase - or - use it for a future stay for the ExpPkg cost - and these options offer so many StarPoints for doing so.  {this is how mine worked}

If you fall into the camp where buying resale has more value (like most), then cut your losses and buy resale.  The extra SPs that you get using your ExpPkg will not off-set the cost difference between buying from SVO and buying resale.

Sorry if this doesn't sit well, but it is the case (as most here have learned the hard-way).  Just be glad that you didn't purchase for SVO (and passed the rescinding period) and all that you are on the hook for is the ExpPkg.

There are very few reasons why buying from SVO is a better value than buying resale - and having to use the ExpPkg is not one of them (IMO).

If you want to own in Orlando - then buy VV resale - which is a Mandatory resort (except for Amelia) and can be used as your Home Resort or can use SVN for exchanges to other SVO resorts.  The money you will save buying resale will far outweigh the money lost in buying the ExpPkg - and you will still get most of the useful benefits of owning a SVO/SVN resort.  If you buy resale - buy at least enought StarOptions that will allow the SVN exchanges that you want (since resale SOs cannot be combined)

The benefit of converting SOs to SPs is a 'nice to have', but again not worth the extra cost of buying from SVO.

If you decide to get fancy - and being in the SVO system and getting Elite benefits are of value to you - you could consider buying resale - and then using the ExpPkg to buy from SVO and requalifying the resale purchase with the SVO purchase.

Use caution here - this is an advanced SVO/SVN TimeShare move - and much research and negotiation skills are needed here - and of course costs more $$$, and has an element of risk involved because of the ever-moving requal requirements.

Best of Luck.
{btw, we love our SVO TSs}


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jul 31, 2007)

if you purchased an eoy (every other year) as a resale at sheraton vistana villages and then go to the resort on the explorer package you can buy the opposite eoy from the developer or they will upgrade you to a one deed ownership as an every year then you will get the starpoints from the developer week salle and from the explorer package. this way you are not spending alot of money and you get to use the explorer package adn get megga starpoints which is great to travel to gorgeous resorts where there is no TS. i hope this makes sense . if you have any questions PM me.


----------



## oneohana (Jul 31, 2007)

Jonel said:


> Hi, my husband and I purchased an Explorer package at Sheraton Vistana back in the winter and we're going back down to the resort late this fall.   We are seriously thinking about purchasing but are weighing our options.   I'm in the process of reading Timeshare 101 and all the reading list recommendations.  If anyone has any advice about purchasing from the developer using the Explorer package or an alternative suggestion--or any advice about the Starwood program, I would appreciate reading it.  I posted this on the "newbie" section but was told that it belonged here.  Thanks!



I agree with DavidnRobinobin's advice. Take your time, the explorer package is good for 18 months. You do not need to be at a resort to purchase a timeshare. The "deals" will always be there. Sometimes they are better after you recind a purchase.


----------



## armlem2 (Jul 31, 2007)

I would suggest you do alot more reading on tug before you buy anything.  I bought Vistana Village resale last year for 6500 and this past week saw 2 go on ebay for 7800 with 81000 staroptions.  The only thing you lose is the ability to trade for _(hotel)_ points which is usually a lousy deal anyways, provided you don't buy resale at Amelia section.  You give up your week in a 2 bdrm timeshare for a few nights in a hotel, plus you paid 1000 for maintenance fees, think not.  Save the 12000-14000 and buy resale.  Good Luck


----------



## Jonel (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughtful replies.  The more I research and read the posts and advice here, the overwhelming suggestion seems to be to buy resale.  We actually got into the Explorer Package because we liked getting into the Starwood points system--which we have already enjoyed by staying at several hotels.  We like earning the points with our American Express card and we wouldn't even have known about the program if we hadn't been approached to purchase the Explorer Pkg after we turned down the initial sale.  From just a cursory glance on the classifieds here, there are quite a few resales out there for Sheraton Vistana.  I'm continuing to read and learn and try to determine what is best for us.  Still trying to get a grip on voluntary vs. mandatory, floating vs. fixed, Star Options and Starpoints ... Definitely appreciate your input!


----------



## Robert D (Aug 1, 2007)

If you're considering the Vistana Resort and not Vistana Villages, you can buy resales on Ebay for Vistana Resort Lakes or Cascades sections (by far best two sections at Vistana) very cheap (under $1,000 for 1BR and under $3K for 2BR). You might want to buy in Cascades since Lakes is going thru a renovation and is having some special assessments that you'd have to pay. You won't be in the Starwood Vacation Network that allows you to trade internally in their system but if you're going to use the Vistana TS, it's a great buy and will save you a ton of money. You can trade it on II or RCI or rent it and just rent another TS where you'd like to travel in the years you want to go elsewhere, which is what I've done with my Vistana Cascades unit.  I would not buy in any Vistana sections other than Cascades or Lakes - the other sections are older and not as nice. All of the SVN TS's they're selling at Vistana are in Cascades or Lakes.


----------



## Jonel (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for that advice, Robert, which seems to be what we're looking for.  We are looking to buy into the Vistana Resort and not the Villages. We stayed in the Cascades section when we went down for a tour and loved it.  Even though we live in Virginia, we get down to the Orlando area 4 or 5 times a year.  Do you own a fixed week or a floating week?  I've seen both on Ebay and in the classifieds.  I can't decide which would be better for us to do.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonel said:


> Thanks for that advice, Robert, which seems to be what we're looking for.  We are looking to buy into the Vistana Resort and not the Villages. We stayed in the Cascades section when we went down for a tour and loved it.  Even though we live in Virginia, we get down to the Orlando area 4 or 5 times a year.  Do you own a fixed week or a floating week?  I've seen both on Ebay and in the classifieds.  I can't decide which would be better for us to do.



Are they still selling at Vistana Resort? I thought it was sold out, especially sense Vistana Village is selling right up the road.


----------



## Jonel (Aug 1, 2007)

I think what is available is resale.  When we were there in February, they quoted us a 1-bedroom in the Cascades section at the resort.  This was after we declined to buy a brand new unit at the Villages.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonel said:


> I think what is available is resale.  When we were there in February, they quoted us a 1-bedroom in the Cascades section at the resort.  This was after we declined to buy a brand new unit at the Villages.



Vistana Resort is so close to Downtown Disney, nice location. I tell people to buy at Vistana Resort only if that is where they want to go. It is not a very good trader via II and has no participation in the SVN system. That said, I think its a nice resort. They are getting ready to renovate one of the sections and there will/is an assement being charged owners. The other section will probably see the same renovation work once the first section is near completion.


----------



## Jonel (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know...the more I read...the more I think that we should just continue to rent when we want to go and forget the timeshare idea altogether.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonel said:


> I don't know...the more I read...the more I think that we should just continue to rent when we want to go and forget the timeshare idea altogether.



For the orlando area you a probably right. Now if you had wanted to go skiing, hawaii, carribbean.....Timesharing would be better.


----------



## Jonel (Aug 1, 2007)

We really are only interested in traveling to the Orlando area.  My husband is a government employee, so we can take advantage of those rates.  I just keep doing the math and I can't justify the maintenance fees and taxes for what it would cost us to just rent a place.  Even at the Vistana, we can rent when we're going in October for $126 a night--which is just about break even on the ownership fees & taxes.  We've got time to think about it before our stay in November--but, it looks like we'll enjoy our stay, take the Starwood points and use the Explorer package time as an educational process.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 1, 2007)

I think you'll also be getting a good amount of Starpoints that help offset the cost of the package (or is that only if you buy a unit?). Hotels around Orlando cost between 4,000 and 10,000 points per night, with the 5th night free. You'll be able to spend 6 nights at the Dolphin or Swan if you get 50,000 points with your package.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 1, 2007)

It is always good to do the math and determine if buying makes sense for your family. 

If orlando is where you want to go and don't go there during the very busiest weeks than renting and make good sense.

You can also rent TS from owners at a price which will often be at or even below your MFs.

Good Luck


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonel said:


> We really are only interested in traveling to the Orlando area.  My husband is a government employee, so we can take advantage of those rates.  I just keep doing the math and I can't justify the maintenance fees and taxes for what it would cost us to just rent a place.  Even at the Vistana, we can rent when we're going in October for $126 a night--which is just about break even on the ownership fees & taxes.  We've got time to think about it before our stay in November--but, it looks like we'll enjoy our stay, take the Starwood points and use the Explorer package time as an educational process.



There are some really, really bargin timeshares for Orlando on e-bay. ebay As you pointed out, there are a ton of rentals, reasonably priced for Orlando, especially off peak times like October.

On a persanl note, my neighbor is renting at VV in October....$500 for the week in a two bedroom.


----------



## Jonel (Aug 1, 2007)

> If orlando is where you want to go and don't go there during the very busiest weeks than renting and make good sense.



The problem is...we DO want to go the busiest weeks.  Because of our work schedule, we like to go President's Week and this year we are also going during Thanksgiving Week.  Only one week is going to be at a value and that is the one in October.



> I think you'll also be getting a good amount of Starpoints that help offset the cost of the package



We're getting 30,000 starpoints...which will pay for 10 nights at the Sheraton Safari.   We don't have to purchase to get the points.

I found a timeshare listing here that I liked.  It was for $4,000 for a 2 bedroom in Cascades -- floating week.  That seemed reasonable to me.  I think that the cost would pay for itself in 4-5 years?  Unsure about using Ebay auctions but I've seen some in Cascades there too.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonel said:


> The problem is...we DO want to go the busiest weeks.  Because of our work schedule, we like to go President's Week and this year we are also going during Thanksgiving Week.  Only one week is going to be at a value and that is the one in October.



You can rent at Vistana at reasonable rates from Redweek or myresortsnetwork, and other similar companies. 



Jonel said:


> I found a timeshare listing here that I liked.  It was for $4,000 for a 2 bedroom in Cascades -- floating week.  That seemed reasonable to me.  I think that the cost would pay for itself in 4-5 years?  Unsure about using Ebay auctions but I've seen some in Cascades there too.



I think you can actually get that at a better price, more like $2000.bidshares Here is an example of better prices.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 1, 2007)

The Cascades 1BR we bought on Ebay is a floater, weeks 1-52 which means you can reserve it for any week you want.  We paid about $600 for it plus about $400 in closing costs.  I think you can buy a Cascades 2BR lockoff unit for well under $4K and a Cascades 2BR non lockoff for even less if you're patient.  Just be sure to check the seller's feedback and make sure you use a reputable closing company.  If you're looking at a 1BR, our M&T run about $55 a night.  A 2BR would be more but is way under $125 a night and probably well under $100 a night.  I'm almost sure that all Cascades and Lakes units are floating, not fixed weeks, which I think is much better.  Vistana is such a large resort that we've not had a problem reserving any week we want.  If you're going to use it and can buy a Cascades unit cheap enough, it should work out well.  I rented my unit for 4th of July week this year at a decent profit over the M&T.  However, there is so much supply in Orlando, you can probably find a unit to rent on Ebay or on here (especially if you are willing to wait until under 45 days lead time to do so) at very nice resorts for under $100 a night, and sometimes way under that.


----------



## Jonel (Aug 2, 2007)

> If you're looking at a 1BR, our M&T run about $55 a night.



Now that's more of what I should be looking for!  I've just looked a little bit on Ebay...now I need to take some time and really study it.  and...it sounds like I should come up with a set of guidelines for what I'm looking for -- and I really liked Corinne Walker's checklist that I found on here.  a 1-bedroom would be perfect for us....and the Cascades or Lakes section would be the best choice.  If we got a floater, weeks 1-52 that would be the best, although I've seem some that list just specified floating weeks.  I've read somewhere on here that it's a good idea to look at the timeshares that have sold and just see what people are buying.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 3, 2007)

There are plenty of 1-52 floaters and that's all I would consider at Vistana. Also, I'd only buy in Cascades since Lakes is undergoing renovation and will have some special assessments the next couple years.  Also, Lakes is located very close to the freeway and you might hear some highway noise although if you own in Lakes and Cascades, you can stay in either section but it's much harder to get into Lakes / Cascades if you own in one of the other sections.


----------



## Jonel (Aug 3, 2007)

That's very helpful!  Thanks so much.  I was looking at a 1br lakes...where the assessments have already been partially paid.  The price was under $2,000 but certainly not as low as $600. The unit where we stayed before was Cascades and we really liked it.  It was also close to the highway, but we didn't notice any noise.  I think that the key is to be patient and just watch Ebay, correct?


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 3, 2007)

Jonel said:


> That's very helpful!  Thanks so much.  I was looking at a 1br lakes...where the assessments have already been partially paid.  The price was under $2,000 but certainly not as low as $600. The unit where we stayed before was Cascades and we really liked it.  It was also close to the highway, but we didn't notice any noise.  I think that the key is to be patient and just watch Ebay, correct?



Be patient and you will get your unit.


----------



## iluvwdw (Aug 6, 2007)

Robert D said:


> There are plenty of 1-52 floaters and that's all I would consider at Vistana. Also, I'd only buy in Cascades since Lakes is undergoing renovation and will have some special assessments the next couple years.  Also, Lakes is located very close to the freeway and you might hear some highway noise although if you own in Lakes and Cascades, you can stay in either section but it's much harder to get into Lakes / Cascades if you own in one of the other sections.




Actually, Cascades is located right off of 535.  I wouldn't recommend staying in any of those buildings...very noisy from the entry door.


----------



## Jonel (Aug 8, 2007)

We stayed in Cascades in February and didn't notice any noise at all.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 9, 2007)

How did you like the Cascades section?  We are staying there next March.  Thanks, Sue


----------



## Jonel (Aug 9, 2007)

We loved it!  Everything was clean and very well maintained.  It was an easy walk to the pool and clubhouse.  We especially liked the close proximity to the Disney parks.  Very good security too.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 15, 2007)

Actually iluvwdw, Lakes is right on the freeway.  Lakes and Fountains are in the far back part of the resort across the street from all other sections and next to the freeway.  Cascades is relatively close to the front office where you check in and should be very quiet.  We were there in May and drove the entire property.


----------

